

All you need for validating emails - khangtoh
http://regexlib.com/DisplayPatterns.aspx

======
thwarted
This is much more complex than it looks. I'd trust either of these before I
trust those simpleton attempts, but it looks like some of them may be
complete. Too hard to read the site for the longer ones though to actually
find out (why is the regular expression in a little 2 line scrollable area?
And why are they are not encouraging the use of extended syntax that can be
commented?)

<http://www.regular-expressions.info/email.html>
[http://search.cpan.org/~rjbs/Email-
Address-1.889/lib/Email/A...](http://search.cpan.org/~rjbs/Email-
Address-1.889/lib/Email/Address.pm)

------
jodrellblank
As I've argued everywhere I see this sort of thing, this does not validate
email addresses.

If I don't want you to have my email address, you'll get
n.o.thanks@microsoft.com and that will fly through any shape validation,
domain validation, character checks, any regex you can think of.

It still wont be my email address. If people aren't giving you valid email
addresses, reassess your site and consider why instead of throwing technology
at the alleged problem.

~~~
miles
The point is not to check whether or not n.o.thanks@microsoft.com is _your_
address, but that it follows valid syntax. Users make mistakes - I just
watched a customer this morning type name@domaincom instead of name@domain.com
when entering his address. I've even seen users enter their names instead of
email addresses when prompted for an email address. This happens all too often
and can make database management a hassle. Checking the syntax first can make
life a little easier for the DB guys.

